# WIP - Dark Eldar Venom build



## Strange Dude (Jul 15, 2008)

Decided to try my hand at kitbashing a Venom transport for my Dark Eldar, here are the results so far










So on this side view shows the basic idea for my venom it is the back half of the raider coupled with the front half of the Vyper.










Front shot showing twin Splinter Cannon placement (well they are shuriken cannons at the moment) fastened at two points, a plasti-card plate covering the gap left in the raider back section and part way up the fuselage.










Replaced Vyper pilot body with wych body and head had to clip bottom of the body to get a fit and arms are a little wonky but overall effect isn't bad at all and certainly better than the original eldar pilot.










Connection point between raider and vyper required a slot cutting in the raider section deck plate which the vyper section slots into fitting the bottom of the cockpit flush (ish) to the raider section.










Back view no different to a Raider need to put on jets 

So now I just need to dark eldar it up a bit I'm thinking blades bayonets and chains will be the order of the day.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

looks great so far, but if i was going to find fault it would have to be the shuriken cannon.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Two things jump out and catch my eye. he ShuriCannons are not straight, one is pointed out a lot more then the other. I would recommend using a falcon like mount and put them under vs on the sides. Or make them straight, they would look fine either way.

Second thing that does not match it the fact that the Vyper does not have all those fancy holes in it. Nothing huge but it caught my eye.

Are you planning on putting any type of wings on it or leave it as is?

Overall very well done, they look like they where made to go together and can not wait to see this being painted and more added to it!


----------



## Skull Harvester (Mar 7, 2010)

I like it, I always pictured Venoms to be a little more stripped down. If you're not going to do any jagged spikes, maybe paint runes on the sides. I agree with the extravagant holes, maybe if you could make some sort of facia on the front ends with slots in it.


----------

